# Sterling deposit account



## CMK (14 Jun 2012)

Would like to open a sterling deposit account - any suggestions as to where is the best place to open it.  Was thinking of a fixed rate for a year - type of account.

Many thanks


----------



## oreillycavan (14 Jun 2012)

I went to Halifax in NI. They have joined with Loyds now and should accommodate you. Not a great time to be changing euro to sterling with today's rates


----------



## celebtastic (14 Jun 2012)

oreillycavan said:


> Not a great time to be changing euro to sterling with today's rates


 
With all the eurozone turbulece, it isn't going to get much better any time soon.

Best buy list of accounts here:
http://moneyfacts.co.uk/compare/savings/fixed-rate/short-term-bonds/

Not all will be open to ROI residents.

Might be worth looking at an account in the Isle of Man too:
[broken link removed]

Keep your money out of an Irish owned bank though - if the situation in Greece, Spain, Cypus --- you name it, gets much worse, it'll be very bad news for Irish banks and the Irish government.


----------



## CMK (15 Jun 2012)

thanks for your replies


----------



## AnthonyC (15 Jun 2012)

celebtastic said:


> With all the eurozone turbulece, it isn't going to get much better any time soon.
> 
> Keep your money out of an Irish owned bank though - if the situation in Greece, Spain, Cypus --- you name it, gets much worse, it'll be very bad news for Irish banks and the Irish government.



Thanks for the info - what would be a good Stg bank that is available for a ROI resident to setup?

(ignoring any interest payable etc for now.)

But I Would rather be able set it up online and be able to do transfers online to it at a later stage - or even through a Dublin branch to save a few trips up north if possible.
I tried with Ulster Bank - but their online application says its not possible to set up an account if not a resident in Ireland :/

thanks...


----------



## celebtastic (15 Jun 2012)

AnthonyC said:


> Thanks for the info - what would be a good Stg bank that is available for a ROI resident to setup?
> 
> (ignoring any interest payable etc for now.)
> 
> ...


 
Try this...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Silvera (17 Jun 2012)

AnthonyC said:


> Thanks for the info - what would be a good Stg bank that is available for a ROI resident to setup?
> 
> (ignoring any interest payable etc for now.)
> 
> ...



I opened a current account with Ulster Bank in Newry in person a few months ago. Just bring along id, utility bills, etc and the account is opened within c.25mins. No interest paid on the account though.


----------



## celebtastic (18 Jun 2012)

Once you have a current account, it should be easy enough to open a savings account that would pay some (but very little) interest:
[broken link removed]

As a non-resident, dont forget to fill out form R85 and give it to the bank to get your interest paid gross of UK tax:
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/helpsheets/r85-helpsheet.pdf


----------



## oreillycavan (18 Jun 2012)

I told the bank to pay the interest gross and they never request R85. The account is due to mature next week but I am not sure how to pay DIRT in the south? Any suggestions?


----------



## celebtastic (18 Jun 2012)

Give the revenue a ring and ask them:
http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/lo-call.html

You dont need to give any personal details


----------



## oreillycavan (19 Jun 2012)

I gave revenue a call today. I explained to them that i am unemployed and not receiving any social welfare. The girl on the phone went away for a few min and came back to tell me that i would not have to pay any DIRT on my deposit account in NI because of my circumstances. Was not expecting that!


----------

